# Standing Rock below Berlin Dam anyone?



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Has anyone ever visited the "Standing Rock" which is about 2,700 ft down stream from the Berlin Lake Dam? I am planning on attempting a visit myself. Maybe try some fishing if legal. (that statement qualifies this as a NEO fishing related post <wink>)

If anyone has visted the rock I am curious if you yaked/canoed or if you hiked the utility trail in. It looks like it is pretty well protected by woods and shear cliffs.

Here is a little history on "Standing Rock".










This rock, which is now wooded deep on the Mahoning Berlin/Milton Rivers edge, was once a published tourist attraction. It is said that as late as 1897 there were still ancient carvings depicted on the face of the large connoquenessing sandstone.

So famous is this rock that they even sold a post card featuring this natural landmark dating back to 1904.










After Milton Dam was built in 1915 and the area was flooded, the popularity declined and focus was now given to the new recreational lake and the merrymaking to later come to Craig Beach. (amusement parks etc..)

Here is a Google Map image of the area and arrow points to where the rock is "standing".











It looks like one could park a vehicle on Woodard Rd. and walk the utility right-of-way (gas pipeline) and find themselves right next to it but I am unaware of the conditions at that point. I guess there is only one way to find out!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Back in the day I had parked on that side road and walked down to the river when it was allowed. From the parking lot upstream the last I heard that property owner doesn’t want anyone down below the cable, if that still exists. Haven’t been there in years, was good fishing in that area back then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

snag said:


> From the parking lot upstream the last I heard that property owner doesn’t want anyone down below the cable, if that still exists. Haven’t been there in years, was good fishing in that area back then.


I have read that the area below the fishermans lot at the dam has No trespassing signs all over. I have only walked a few feet past the ledge there at the dam but that would be an extremely difficult walk to the the rock from the lot. 2700 feet according to gmaps.


----------



## Pescador (Jun 9, 2007)

I used to live in the second house down river from the rock.i believe the Hawkins family owns all the land from the pipeline to the cable below spillway. Spent many good days fishing that area.but the slobs ruined it for all .very sad.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I think I actually have that second postcard, but it's incorrect.
"Standing Rock" is actually on the Cuyahoga River in Kent. 
It's behind Standing Rock Cemetery. Drive to the back end of the cemetery,
you can walk right to it. There's also plenty of space to put a kayak in too.

https://kentohiohistory.org/collections/standing-rock
http://asourlifegoeson.blogspot.com/2010/11/standing-rock-in-kent-ohio.html#!
https://www.flickr.com/photos/boston_public_library/6100909030


----------



## Tenpoint Boss (Aug 4, 2015)

creekcrawler said:


> I think I actually have that second postcard, but it's incorrect.
> "Standing Rock" is actually on the Cuyahoga River in Kent.
> It's behind Standing Rock Cemetery. Drive to the back end of the cemetery,
> you can walk right to it. There's also plenty of space to put a kayak in too.
> ...


That is my Grandma's house right next to Standing Rock in Kent. This is the first time I have ever heard of a second standing rock. The post card picture looks like a completely different background from the Kent Standing Rock. Believe it or not, the rock in the post card does resemble the same rock in the Cuyahoga River. Indians used to have meetings on the rock behind the cemetery. I climbed that rock many many times. Grew up fishing that whole stretch of river. I only lived a mile from there on river as well. What a great place.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

louisvillefisherman said:


> Has anyone ever visited the "Standing Rock" which is about 2,700 ft down stream from the Berlin Lake Dam? I am planning on attempting a visit myself. Maybe try some fishing if legal. (that statement qualifies this as a NEO fishing related post <wink>)
> 
> If anyone has visted the rock I am curious if you yaked/canoed or if you hiked the utility trail in. It looks like it is pretty well protected by woods and shear cliffs.
> 
> ...


I used to fish the walleye spawni run....many times I pulled down that road...parked and hiked down the hill
...now this is if I wanted to fish this part of the river specifically. The river about 60 feet down from Standing Rock was a particular hotspot....a definite drop across the whole width of the river....and it was cast upstream and bounce through the mini rapid. Now most fisherman liked the opposite side...so they crossed upstream with a wading staff. Lots of walleyes...and later white bass. One of my biggest walleyes...was caught upstream side of the island across from Standing Rock.....in slack water...anout 5 or 6 pounds...female.
It was cool to know more about the history of Standing Rock......it could have a decent chance at fish too....with the undercut around it holding fish.
Yes, the landowner doesnt want trespassers down there. Going upriver in a boat is an option....but the laws of waterways...navigation...landowners rights apply....the streambed is private property....NO ANCHORING


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

We used to fish the Walleye run there. I caught my biggest Muskie there 48" on 6# line.we fished there a lot, some decent Smallmouth too. There was a guy, named Mark, that was camping by the rock. He was hiding from a paternity notice. A warrant was issued for his appearance in court. He could fillet a walleye in about about 20 seconds, said he worked in Alaska at one of the canneries and fish processing facilities. The Game Wardens never bothered him. He had medium sized dog the only responded to his movements. Dog never barked. Many a great time was had,with him and his dog. Said he found it in Alaska. And yes the bastards that ruined it, are worthless scum. We had a run in with two of them, the Sheriff's deputy showed up and had to force my brother off of the one guy who made the mistake of pulling out a knife. My brother hit him in the head with a good sized rock,and not from a close range. Sheriff said he could arrest all of us for trespassing. That's when we found out it was closed. Really ticked me off. The two idiot's were issued citations. We were told to scram. That's just what we did. Haven't been back since, late 70s, early 80s. Not sure exactly when it was closed. I'm thinking it was about a month before we got into it with the two lowlifes.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

creekcrawler said:


> I think I actually have that second postcard, but it's incorrect.
> "Standing Rock" is actually on the Cuyahoga River in Kent.


No, the card is correct. This is a real thing. Not taking anything away from the Kent rock, but this one is well documented where I show it on the map as well as having several historical references.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

louisvillefisherman said:


> No, the card is correct. This is a real thing. Not taking anything away from the Kent rock, but this one is well documented where I show it on the map as well as having several historical references.


Yep! Went down to the rock several times way back in the day fishing the walleye and white bass runs in the river. Then one day, there was barbed wire and signs up. "Private Property-No Trespassing". I can't say I blame them. The place looked like a trash dump with a river running through it!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow. Thanks guys, didn't know that! Too cool, who would have thought there are two Standing Rocks!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Interesting stories! Love learning about the history of a river or lake! I've been to the standing rock in Kent, but never heard of this one before today.


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Unfortunately I never had chance to fish that stretch of river. I’ve wanted to badly. In fact last year I made post about it and I actually had track down the number for mr Hawkins. I offered to pay for permission to fish it, story(or maybe truth) I was given was he had made deal with state to not allow anyone to fish it( they either wanted all or none). One guy sees another fishing it and assumes it’s ok and then wildlife officer getting phone calls. Regardless it’s a bummer. Though I’m strongly debating a trip up it in fall and using spot lock to find and fish some holes


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Mikj8689 said:


> One guy sees another fishing it and assumes it’s ok and then wildlife officer getting phone calls. Regardless it’s a bummer. Though I’m strongly debating a trip up it in fall and using spot lock to find and fish some holes


Based on Google maps I think we can motor to about 50 yards south of it. Then it looks like it gets real shallow. As of now my plan is to wait until just before they start dropping Milton and I am going to see how far up I can go. In the past I have made it to the trailer park/camp ground but this time I will push it as far as I can. I will take plenty of pictures if I make it.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Years back I went up river past the trailer/ campground from Milton and it gets pretty shallow and rocky past the cottages on the right side, now that was in a deep v, but in a canoe or kayak you could get up father but it’s still only a few feet deep. It would be a adventure at least trying it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

Would it be possible to put a canoe or kayak in at Carson's Landing and paddle up to this area?


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

climbingsponge said:


> Would it be possible to put a canoe or kayak in at Carson's Landing and paddle up to this area?


Yes


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yep I’m not sure if you can still drive down to the water on a crappy road, it’s been years since I’ve been over that way, otherwise u have to carry your stuff down. Muskie up river near the log jams by the campground, big boulders on left side that area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Doesn’t the campground have a ramp? Just wondered if you paid small fee if it’d be possible to launch there


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Mikj8689 said:


> Doesn’t the campground have a ramp? Just wondered if you paid small fee if it’d be possible to launch there


I do remember a small looking ramp , never saw anyone use it, but would b worth a shot to stop and ask someone. Or if you could find a pull off by the bridge down from campground you could get to the river. Otherwise it’s a paddle from Carson’s landing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Getting to the campground from Pointview is easy, so if you are motoring then no need to use the ramp at the campground. When I last saw that ramp (2014) it was looking pretty rough then.

Don't know about where you could drop some yaks while being able to park. It is pretty well protected by houses, woods and steep hills all the way back.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

You can definitely paddle a kayak or canoe up that far. I doubt you can get a boat with an outboard that far without doing damage though.

There is a ramp at the campground, but it is definitely privately owned. I believe you have to be camped there to use the ramp. And there is no overnight camping there, only seasonal.

And finally, years ago, they would let me park at Schillings Mill to fish under the bridge. They may allow you to park there and launch a kayak or canoe, but you would need to go in and ask for sure. Everything up river from the bar is privately owned, to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

How long until somebody paddles up to get a firsthand picture of this 21st century unicorn?


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I am wondering if when they drop Milton could there be some exposed shore to hike up? Particularly after the freeze when the mud gets solid. I am pretty sure the river water is open year round (as in not iced over) as you get up away from Milton so walking the ice probably isn't an option.

One benefit to a winter expedition is that the foliage will be at a minimum. I suspect the rock is covered if not completely embedded in old growth.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

louisvillefisherman said:


> I am wondering if when they drop Milton could there be some exposed shore to hike up? Particularly after the freeze when the mud gets solid. I am pretty sure the river water is open year round (as in not iced over) as you get up away from Milton so walking the ice probably isn't an option.
> 
> One benefit to a winter expedition is that the foliage will be at a minimum. I suspect the rock is covered if not completely embedded in old growth.


I always wondered in my mind how it was probably part of the land above in the ridge...and when it broke free.....glaciers? Surely, it broke free from above from observing that area......


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Zanderis said:


> I always wondered in my mind how it was probably part of the land above in the ridge...and when it broke free.....glaciers? Surely, it broke free from above from observing that area......


In a report written by James L. Murphy found in "The" Ohio State University Library titled 'ARCHAEOLOGICAL POTENTIAL OF STANDING STONES IN EASTERN OHIO' there are credited references to the rock (including poorly reproduced xerox pictures) dating back to as recent(?) as 1966.

James describes the formation in his research:

-- "The landmark consists of a large block of Connoquenessing (Pottsville Group, lower Pennsylvanian) sandstone clearly isolated from the adjoining bluff by a shift in the channel of a small stream that enters the Mahoning River at this point.

The only other known published reference to this standing stone is in a list of the ferns of Mahoning County (Vickers 1910: B7), where Vickers describes it as the only station in the county for the rare Mountain Spleenwort (which still grows on it). The "Standing Rock" is described as a "curious boat-shaped sandstone rock [that] has been eroded free from a jutting 'bogi back' through the united action of the Mahoning river and a tributary and stands a picturesque mass 15 to 20 ft. high, 82 ft. long, 27 wide at base and 7 to 12 ft. wide at top." Only small patches of exposed soil along a path and a nearby gas pipeline were available for surface survey and examination of this terrain was negative in terms of any evidence of prehistoric activity." --

Lol..I reckon I might go find me some of that there Mountain Spleenwort for my flower patch.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

louisvillefisherman said:


> I am wondering if when they drop Milton could there be some exposed shore to hike up? Particularly after the freeze when the mud gets solid. I am pretty sure the river water is open year round (as in not iced over) as you get up away from Milton so walking the ice probably isn't an option.
> 
> One benefit to a winter expedition is that the foliage will be at a minimum. I suspect the rock is covered if not completely embedded in old growth.


Yes, you could walk up there in winter, but it is technically trespassing. The deeds on the properties in that stretch of river extend past the shoreline, into the river. So, to do it legally, you would need to travel by water. I think the canoe/kayak route is the only legal way to access it.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

dtigers1984 said:


> So, to do it legally, you would need to travel by water.


Curious if the water can be frozen and still be considered water. I am sure that has been tested before.

When I have been to Milton in the winter, the lake freezes but the river was mostly open. I figured the warmer discharge from the bottom of Berlin is what keeps it from going solid.


----------



## CarlfromOH (Apr 25, 2019)

dtigers1984 said:


> Yes, you could walk up there in winter, but it is technically trespassing. The deeds on the properties in that stretch of river extend past the shoreline, into the river. So, to do it legally, you would need to travel by water. I think the canoe/kayak route is the only legal way to access it.


But then, wouldn't accessing the rock also be trespassing? ~\(^^)/~


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I am in no way advocating the breaking of any laws. Having said that, its not like we are storming area 51 here. Frankly I highly doubt anyone would care if a responsibly speaking adult answered to why they were photographing a historic landmark. I get the whole "if I let you fish then others will fish to", but I wouldn't be fishing for anything but a picturesque snapshot of a friggin' rock. What the property owner doesn't know won't hurt them. Unless they read this thread and then to them I say that I am sorry in advance. I am going to that rock hell or low water.


----------



## CarlfromOH (Apr 25, 2019)

louisvillefisherman said:


> I am in no way advocating the breaking of any laws. Having said that, its not like we are storming area 51 here. Frankly I highly doubt anyone would care if a responsibly speaking adult answered to why they were photographing a historic landmark. I get the whole "if I let you fish then others will fish to", but I wouldn't be fishing for anything but a picturesque snapshot of a friggin' rock. What the property owner doesn't know won't hurt them. Unless they read this thread and then to them I say that I am sorry in advance. I am going to that rock hell or low water.


I was just asking because I am not sure.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

how about just asking the owner if you can take pics. guys ask me all the time about looking for arrow heads.


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

It’s walkable up until about the campground then river twist and there is large hill butting right up to river in which you cannot walk shoreline and even with waders you may have trouble as it looks to have few deep holes and treacherous rock piles. When looking up property lines there is bit of confusion as lot along river on side of bar is listed as owned by state of Ohio on some maps(this area was once lake Milton hunting club I believe). Depending what app you look at it will be shown as owned by Hawkins and other show state of Ohio. Which is correct I’m not sure. As I said in earlier comment, I put quite a bit of time into trying to gain “legal” access to area below dam other then motoring up in my boat.


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

To add to my last comment. I added a picture, in which it shows the land as being part of lake Milton state park. Last year it just said state of Ohio, so maybe this was a recent under the radar buyback from Hawkins ? This was my justification before when making the track up river if I was to be stopped. Id say worth looking into more Or just an error on the app. When looking at details it even list deer bag limit for hunting this area. Also I parked at bar with permission to walk down and fish from there


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I visited the Mahoning County Auditor website and from what the database is telling me, there is a resident on Mill Rd. that owns 24.81 acres which appears to include the rock.

I don't want to list the name or address here for respect of privacy, but bottom line is I now believe I know who "owns" it. Not sure that it changes anything.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been watching this thread with interest. I will put in with my kayak this weekend in a public area and take a few pics. I won't say where I'll put in as I don't want it overrun.
I kayaked up there the summer before last and didn't notice any rock. But then I wasn't really looking for it. I'm curious to see what I'll find.
By the way the fishing has been dead at Walborn the last two weeks. Might as well mix it up with a new place and see what I'll catch while taking a few pics.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

If you are paddling up river it is going to be on your right. There will be a utility passage or two where the woods have been cleared for a pipeline and perhaps some power lines through the area near the rock. There should be a small brook spilling into the river next to it on the same side. (which is what undermined the rock allowing it to stand).

Can't wait for your pics! Good luck on your exploratory adventure!


----------



## bigeasy (Jun 12, 2017)

I fish the river from Carson's landing upstream quite a bit and have been up to and, ahem, beyond the rock a few times. You can get to it easily in a yak but it's a decent paddle. Be careful taking a motored boat up that far. About 50-75 yards downstream of the rock it goes from navigable to 2' or less over a riffle very quickly, almost the entire width of the river. The river also narrows down pretty tight just upstream of the rock, makes a nice swimming hole.

It makes for a nice paddle to go sightseeing but you can leave your gear at home as it is widely known there are no fish in there.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> It makes for a nice paddle to go sightseeing but you can leave your gear at home as it is widely known there are no fish in there.


Not a chance buddy!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Right by the trailer / campground on the left side are some big rocks in the water , deep spot I have caught smallies at, and just up a ways across from a screened in dock on the water I got a muskie in the fallen timber on a spinnerbait. Some old beaver lodge’s along the way from Carson’s landing 
.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Everything everyone said is pretty accurate. I will post some pics as soon as I get a sd card reader.



> The "Standing Rock" is described as a "curious boat-shaped sandstone rock [that] has been eroded free from a jutting 'bogi back' through the united action of the Mahoning river and a tributary and stands a picturesque mass 15 to 20 ft. high, 82 ft. long, 27 wide at base and 7 to 12 ft. wide at top."


I was thinking that rock looked like a boat as I was checking it out.



> There should be a small brook spilling into the river next to it on the same side.


There is a small ditch going into the river just downstream from the rock on the opposite side of the river.

No utility passages visible from the river. It's quite overgrown now in early September.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Coming upriver. Looks like a little brook just downriver of the rock.
















The little brook opposite of the rock


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The main river is obstructed just upriver of the rock. No getting past this.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks more like a Star Wars intergalactic battle cruiser than a boat.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Downstream riffles or shallows.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Lewzer said:


> View attachment 320401
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kudos to you....for going upstream...taking pictures....for everyone to enjoy......I fished that area...island very much as a whippersnapper


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Boy it sure looks different now from back in the day fishing that area, really overgrown now, bet that was a nice trip up that way , good conditions for the trip. U catch any fish along the way?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

No fish but then I didn't try all that hard. I threw a pearl fluke in the riffles and among all the down trees (there were a lot of them) but no hook ups.
I started fishing at Walborn in the morning and paddled about 5 miles and then went to the Mahoning for another couple of miles so I was more interested in the view and the ride than fishing by that time in the afternoon.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

louisvillefisherman said:


> No, the card is correct. This is a real thing. Not taking anything away from the Kent rock, but this one is well documented where I show it on the map as well as having several historical references.


Yeah, but it ain't no Brady's Leap:
http://www.clevelandmemory.org/ellis/chap05.html


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Lewzer you da' man!

That is awesome! It looks a lot larger than what I was imagining.

I swear I was thinking about your post all weekend. I checked last night and hadn't seen anything. You made my day! To the best of my ability to locate things online I will say your pictures are the only images that Google will be indexing of this rock aside from the ones already shared here.

Its clear that a motored boat wont be making the trip anywhere close to the rock and a walk in seems unlikely based on your description. Hell I almost want to buy a yak just to make the trip myself! lol!

Great job Lewzer!!!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks, I,m 73 and always wondered what was up stream. great job.


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm getting pretty old now but have a couple of stories about the rock. I lived on Bonner Road in the 70s and my next door neighbor, in his mid 70s, talked about native American ceremonies on and around the rock when he was growing up.

My bride and I paddled our canoe from Pop Carson's to the stilling dam below Berlin back in those days. Of course, I did most of the paddling and pulling of the canoe. Still it was a nice time when we were still young and in love.

Also,in the mid70s, my buddy, since deceased, and I were fishing below the dam one Sunday and the game wardens came down from the parking lot while we were fishing on the other side of the river. I was making a trip up the path to get more hooks when the warden asked me for my license which was in the car. He was polite enough to hold my fishing pole for me while I retrieved my license. When I got back to the other side of the river, my buddy told me that he had neglected to buy a license that year. I told him to start working his way downstream and I would meet him at standing rock so that he could avoid a citation. The game warden, after I had left, hollered for him to come back over to his side of the river to show his license. He acted as though he didn't hear the warden and started fishing downstream. By the time I got to standing rock, he was running down the river, pole in hand. He looked like Dustin Hoffman in the movie Pappion. I still chuckle about that situation 45 years later.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the memories fat Bill!


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

I found myself with some free time this past Friday, so I decided to check this place out for myself. My friend and I launched from Carson's Landing and canoed up to the rock. The current was too strong to paddle against, so the last 200-300 yards we waded and pulled the canoe. We spent a bit of time exploring around the rock, and we considered portaging around the fallen trees and continuing upriver to the dam. Unfortunately, hunger got the best of us, and we also had to get back home to pick up the kids from school.
I fished a bit but didn't put a whole lot of effort into it. The river really fluctuates in its depth, which made trolling difficult. I was pulling a shallow diving crankbait (sorry, I'm terrible with names and brands of lures) and it kept collecting weeds and getting hung up on the bottom, even in the deeper parts.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Those are some amazing shots! I love the one of you walking up river dragging the canoe.

This really gives perspective about how free the rock is from the surrounding grounds. It looks like there is quite an open space all the way around.

I wonder how those ladies in the dresses managed to climb up that rock back in the day.


----------



## musky 44 (Jul 16, 2013)

I use to do a lot of duck hunting around that rock! Thanks for the memories!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like the water level is up a bit since I was there last weekend. Must be lowering the level of Berlin finally.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Lewzer said:


> Looks like the water level is up a bit since I was there last weekend. Must be lowering the level of Berlin finally.


Yes they increased the flow nearly 3 fold.


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

louisvillefisherman said:


> Those are some amazing shots! I love the one of you walking up river dragging the canoe.


Thanks man! Turns out that I have free time again today. I'm hoping to go on a similar adventure... just can't decide where to go!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Put in the Cuyahoga at Peninsula and head downstream to the take out by Boston Mills in the CVNP. It's been dry so no overflow poop in the river.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> Put in the Cuyahoga at Peninsula and head downstream to the take out by Boston Mills in the CVNP.


That's a great float. Do not do what I did - took the wife on a float from Peninsula to 82 in Brecksville. I sort of underestimated distance. Got the very silent treatment for the last two miles as I towed her . . .


----------



## Hodgie (Dec 27, 2020)

louisvillefisherman said:


> Getting to the campground from Pointview is easy, so if you are motoring then no need to use the ramp at the campground. When I last saw that ramp (2014) it was looking pretty rough then.
> 
> Don't know about where you could drop some yaks while being able to park. It is pretty well protected by houses, woods and steep hills all the way back.


I grew up around here back in the (50 _60s)I would go in from both sides of the river


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Hodgie said:


> I grew up around here back in the (50 _60s)I would go in from both sides of the river


Many fond memories of wadingfrom dam to riffles below rock prior to it being closed off. Boulders and ledges right side descending are quite picturesque. Still hike it for the scenery


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

It's a damn shame people trash a area up and land owners put up trespassing signs up but still does that give them the right to not allow access to all I know laws change over the years But I remember one law stated you have the right to gain access to a public waterway ( so many feet from the shore ?)


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

_A barbed-wire fence, and PRIVATE painted on a rock, along the bank of river. Private land along rivers often extends to the middle of the river, but federal law confirms a public easement to navigate and walk along the banks. Public rights are not trespassing, not a taking, and not a change._


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Upland said:


> _A barbed-wire fence, and PRIVATE painted on a rock, along the bank of river. Private land along rivers often extends to the middle of the river, but federal law confirms a public easement to navigate and walk along the banks. Public rights are not trespassing, not a taking, and not a change._


They own both sides of the river and thus can close off all access other than by boat However you can’t anchor either. Test case was in Pa.years ago on a trout stream. I miss it but life goes on.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

John Boat said:


> They own both sides of the river and thus can close off all access other than by boat However you can’t anchor either. Test case was in Pa.years ago on a trout stream. I miss it but life goes on.


some how that just doesn't seem right shouldn't be able to deny access at all the river is public but it is what it is


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Those laws may cover only "navigable" waterways. Minnesota went through this a few years back. They passed a "riparian access" law that allows fishermen to access streams at any bridge crossing the stream, and they must stay below the high water mark. This gives no right to trespass on private land, and certainly no right to litter. 

I used to fish that stretch back in the day. It was like a long, skinny garbage dump with a stream flowing through it! I wasn't surprised when the sign and fence went up.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

_but federal law confirms a public easement to navigate and walk along the banks. Public rights are not trespassing, not a taking, and not a change._


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

I take my aluminum boat up to that spot each year.
Nice trip on sunny day once milton is full.
At the rock the river is very shallow and maybe 1 foot deep
I use my electric motor to get there.
Then pull it and drift to back to the previous bend. 
Very pleasant 
I never knew that was a former tourist spot.


----------



## zook (Feb 23, 2015)

Does anyone know where that article went with the family that tried to ride out the Berlin flood. It was a really cool article. Showed a pic of their house flooded and planks they used to walk to the home cause of all the flooding.


----------

